# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Новости регионов: В Гродно продолжается модернизация сетей связи

## ByFly

Гродненский филиал РУП Белтелеком проводит работы по замене медного кабеля на волоконно-оптический. Новая технология широкополосного доступа применяется для обеспечения услуг высокоскоростного интернета byfly, интерактивного телевидения ZALA, телефонной связи на базе платформы IMS и других сервисов.
	Сейчас модернизация сетей связи идет по следующим адресам в Гродно:
_-Томина 12б, 12в, 12г, 12д;_ 
_-Щорса 24, 32, 28, 30, 30 а, 30б, 30в, 34, 36, 38, 40, 41, 43, 43а, 44, 45, 47, 49, 50, 50 к1, 50к2, 50а, 52, 54, 56;_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

